# where is www-apache/mod_fastcgi ? FastCgiServer

## augustin

The following thread refers to www-apache/mod_fastcgi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1032134-start-0.html

But the link is 404 and the ebuild is missing from the tree.

I need mod_fastcgi to complete my migration to gentoo and start development again.

I tried mod_fcgid which claims to be "A binary-compatible alternative to mod_fastcgi with better process management".

I also tried  mod_fastcgi_handler "A simple FastCGI handler module", although I am not sure what the difference is,

But either way, after having added either  -D FCGID (for  mod_fcgid ) or -D FASTCGI_HANDLER (for   mod_fastcgi_handler) to  APACHE2_OPTS, 

i still get:

```

# service apache2 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

AH00526: Syntax error on line 10 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/fastcgi-site.conf:

Invalid command 'FastCgiServer', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to stop
```

The following post:

https://www.question-defense.com/2009/12/29/invalid-command-fastcgiexternalserver-perhaps-misspelled-or-defined-by-a-module-not-included-in-the-server-configuration

does say:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So the issue in my case was I assumed mod_fcgid was mod_fastcgi. This is not the case and mod_fcgid does not include a server directive called FastCGIExternalServer which will cause the error above and apache to not start. So you need to install mod_fastcgi instead by downloading the source, unpacking, modifying the makefile, compiling, and then configuring Apache. 

 

Apparently, there used to be an ebuild for www-apache/mod_fastcgi, but it's no longer in the tree.

Where could I find it, because the supposed replacements do not work.

Did I miss another option?

----------

## Ant P.

Use mod_proxy_fcgi.

----------

## augustin

Thank you very much, Ant.

 :Smile: 

I'll check this out.

----------

